# The right age for a February fair?



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

When should a market goat be bron to show and sell at a February fair?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You would need to check with the director of that particular show for any specific regulations on size and weight. Each fair is different and each part of the country has different norms for market goats. I would suspect you would need a September born animal for a February fair but not positive.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you. I talked with a breeder that I'm working with and found one.


----------

